
IPhone for Kids: Baby's First App Download - amahadik
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704608504576208913914470344.html?mod=e2fb
======
amahadik
Any thoughts on what the expected adoption rate would be if an app is targeted
at pre-K to 6th grade consumers?

